# What about the new Chinese Tubes?



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

in the past dankung tubes were the benchmark for slingshot tubing.

Now there are a lot of new Chinese tubes out there. For example the GZK 1745 green tubes.

Do you have any experience with this new stuff? Is it worth buying it? Or should I better stick to the "old" dankung tubes.

Please let me/us know.

Good shot, Stefan


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The GZK tubes shoot really well. Believe that's what Jim Harris installs on on the SPS's he sells. He really likes the GZK tubes . It's the only kind I use now.
The nice thing about GZK is it's packaged well shipping is quick and he always throws in extras. Dankung takes forever to ship and looks like it's packaged in old paper shopping bags and a whole roll of shipping tape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Cjw said:


> The GZK tubes shoot really well. Believe that's what Jim Harris installs on on the SPS's he sells. He really likes the GZK tubes . It's the only kind I use now.
> The nice thing about GZK is it's packaged well shipping is quick and he always throws in extras. Dankung takes forever to ship and looks like it's packaged in old paper shopping bags and a whole roll of shipping tape.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for your reply! How does they feel in comperison to the dankung tubes? 
Harder or softer? Some batches of the dankung tubes felt slightly hard in the past!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Think they pull a little easier but you have to adjust the length for you . You have to cut a little longer than the Dankung at least with the 20/40's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Think they pull a little easier but you have to adjust the length for you . You have to cut a little longer than the Dankung at least with the 20/40's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you ever tried the American made thin tubes from *Kent Elastomer* in Ohio?

https://www.kentelastomer.com/


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried about everything out there. Like the GZK the best. I've been shooting 20/40's 95% of the time for 4 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Think they pull a little easier but you have to adjust the length for you . You have to cut a little longer than the Dankung at least with the 20/40's
> ...


Never heard of, and I think it will be difficult to purchase them here in europe!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I ordered some 2040 of eBay. I'm curious to see if it feels different than the black 2040 that Simple Shot sells.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Check the 20/40's from e-bay . If it's wavy when you unroll it won't shoot well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Check the 20/40's from e-bay . If it's wavy when you unroll it won't shoot well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll check them when they arrive. I didn't pay much for the tubing so I wouldn't be surprised if I get lower quality. Then again I don't shoot that straight as it is so what additional harm could wavy bands do? ????


----------

